# Kick-flip the stairs!



## just_because (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't skate too well and i really love the skateboarding atmosphere so i decided to try and take pictures of it, so this is one that i like. i know it's not too great or anything but i don't think it's horrible for just starting out ..


----------



## just_because (Oct 6, 2009)

please give me advice on how to take good skate pictures, thanks!


----------



## polymoog (Oct 7, 2009)

Great timing  I don't know anything about photographing skateboarding to be honest, the only thing I might suggest here is work on the contrast & saturation to bring out the colours a little more. Also a shallower DOF so the bg is more out of focus and less of a distraction. But it's a nice sharp pic & I like the composition


----------



## max3k (Oct 7, 2009)

keep in mind where your subject is going to be when you are positioning yourself. For instance, the tree in the background is taking away from the actual subject. Great shot for a first try. keep it up.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 7, 2009)

Try and find out which way the skater is going to be facing on the jump, get lower, expose for the sky and use a bit of fill flash, i would probably be laying down on the opposite side so i get a shot of his face


----------



## JayClark79 (Oct 7, 2009)

I think the picture is pretty good... with alittle PP you can really make it a keeper... here is an edit i did on the photo what do you think.


----------



## just_because (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah man i like it  i was looking at the picture that i took and saw a lot of grays and didn't like how nothing stood out ya know. So yeah, i like what you did.


----------



## rom4n301 (Oct 10, 2009)

i like it.. the editing is a little better.. but would really made it good would be 1. not shooting it from back side.. 2. using strobes to make him brighter and pop out of the clouds, also that would make the clouds more dramatic looking 3. shooting the picture just a tiny bit later when his feet are pretty much touching the board


----------



## FilmaTroy (Oct 11, 2009)

well i think i may be the only other skateboard photographer on this forum, so if you ever need any help, let me know!

about this photo i will go ahead and tell you one rule about skatography.. always get the frontside of the skaters body. you never want to get a butt shot like you did here. unless it is un avoidable like a bs 180 trick down something, but even in that case you can find another angle... another trick is to use the rule of thirds, dont always center your subject. and try to get a better composition. this looks really point and shoot. if you want check out SkatePerception - Skateboarding's Premiere Online Technical Community. Now Offering Photo & Video Uploading for more advice. but i will tell you that the people on that site a harsh, inconsiderate and cruel. i dont really go on there anymore because of everyone being hateful. they will down talk your stuff alot and will only give compliments on people that post regularly and have been on the site for 5 years. its dumb, however you can learn stuff from that site that you cant on here..


----------



## just_because (Oct 12, 2009)

FilmaTroy said:


> well i think i may be the only other skateboard photographer on this forum, so if you ever need any help, let me know!
> 
> about this photo i will go ahead and tell you one rule about skatography.. always get the frontside of the skaters body. you never want to get a butt shot like you did here. unless it is un avoidable like a bs 180 trick down something, but even in that case you can find another angle... another trick is to use the rule of thirds, dont always center your subject. and try to get a better composition. this looks really point and shoot. if you want check out SkatePerception - Skateboarding's Premiere Online Technical Community. Now Offering Photo & Video Uploading for more advice. but i will tell you that the people on that site a harsh, inconsiderate and cruel. i dont really go on there anymore because of everyone being hateful. they will down talk your stuff alot and will only give compliments on people that post regularly and have been on the site for 5 years. its dumb, however you can learn stuff from that site that you cant on here..


 
Hey thanks a whole lot! Yeah you probably will be hearing from me a bit because i'm really interested in it. You only learn from mistakes right =P


----------



## rom4n301 (Oct 12, 2009)

FilmaTroy said:


> well i think i may be the only other skateboard photographer on this forum, so if you ever need any help, let me know!
> 
> about this photo i will go ahead and tell you one rule about skatography.. always get the frontside of the skaters body. you never want to get a butt shot like you did here. unless it is un avoidable like a bs 180 trick down something, but even in that case you can find another angle... another trick is to use the rule of thirds, dont always center your subject. and try to get a better composition. this looks really point and shoot. if you want check out SkatePerception - Skateboarding's Premiere Online Technical Community. Now Offering Photo & Video Uploading for more advice. but i will tell you that the people on that site a harsh, inconsiderate and cruel. i dont really go on there anymore because of everyone being hateful. they will down talk your stuff alot and will only give compliments on people that post regularly and have been on the site for 5 years. its dumb, however you can learn stuff from that site that you cant on here..


uuuhhhhh.. im on skateperception too.. and i also do skate photography...


----------



## jaypee67 (Oct 18, 2009)

When you shoot skateboard photography you want to take the photo right before the skater catches the board.


----------

